# RBTA not moving



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey guys,

I put a very nice RBTA into my tank last night fully expecting it to move around like I have read in every post. Its been almost 20 hours now and it is still exactly where i put it. I put its foot into a crevise between some of my rocks. The rocks have not shifted or anything. Is this something that i should be concerned about? Is it possible to get them stuck or to put them into spaces that they can not climb out of?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

sounds like it likes its spot, you're lucky.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

There's nothing you'd be concerned about when it's not moving. However, you never know when it wants to move to where, you cannot predict anything about these guys. Mine stayed where I put it for weeks before it decided to move to some odd location, and it has stayed there, or around it, ever since for more than 2 years.

It definitely likes to keep its foot in a shade, and tentacles in an open space with light.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

1200assassin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I put a very nice RBTA into my tank last night fully expecting it to move around like I have read in every post. Its been almost 20 hours now and it is still exactly where i put it. I put its foot into a crevise between some of my rocks. The rocks have not shifted or anything. Is this something that i should be concerned about? Is it possible to get them stuck or to put them into spaces that they can not climb out of?


Ihope you did not stick it inside and put rocks around.
It should attach itself

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

1200assassin said:


> Hey guys,
> Is it possible to get them stuck or to put them into spaces that they can not climb out of?


They won't get stuck. If they want to move, they will. Any reasonable size rock you may have put on top of them can and will be hydraulically lifted off if they want to. I have 9 anemones in my tank and it always amazes me how they can squish into the tiniest of crevices thinking I've cornered them. Now, all are happy and have stayed put.

Be a little persistent in placing them where you want, within reason. I never let them wander too far from my ideal spot fearing they will attach out of sight.


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Checked tonight and yep, hasn't moved. The tenticles are all out and my clown fish have taken an interest in it. So happy about that  i didnt put rocks on it or around it. Was trying to put it in a spot and it kind of dropped into a space next to it. Thought the space was a lot smaller than the foot so was wondering if i may have hurt it. From what i've read about them finding their sweet spot i expected it to be on the other side of the tank by now lol. I am happy with the placement of it and have moved all of my other corals away from it for the next month before im comfortable it wont move.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice colour on that BTA and looks like a perfect spot. I see you also have a corner tank. I love how mine looks so deep with only 90g. Too late to warn you on the Engineer Gobies, and you have 2!! Beautiful 'eels' but grows very quickly and will dig a subterranean maze (phosphate factories) that will make a mess of your aquascaping.

Here's a tip on how to catch them if you ever need to get rid of them.


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

I actually love them. They never disturb my rock scape but tunnel like crazy. I put a 20g pump with the extension into the rockwork to suck out any stagnent water and it has worked well for me so far. Full grown they are only 12 inches which i think is fine for 60g. Downsized to a 50g with sump so less space for them but they seem to be doing fine.


----------

